# Lost Throwbag Ruby Horsethief Memorial Day Weekend



## teletoes (Apr 16, 2005)

Where was it lost? Is it in the water? Is the line packed or loose?

If it's in the water, this should be a Safety Alert, not Lost and Found.


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

It was never used. It was in the boat at the put in but was not at the takeout when we derigged so we have no idea where it disappeared.


----------

